
Lock your script (against parallel run) - tambourine_man
http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/howto/mutex
======
rachelbythebay
lockfile, from the procmail suite, is a great way to do this. It's installed
all over the place... even OS X.

~~~
tambourine_man
I didn't know lockfile was part of OS X, thanks.

The atomicity hack of mkdir is beautiful though.

